

More Google Webfonts that don't suck - sgdesign
http://sachagreif.com/more-google-webfonts-that-dont-suck/

======
sgdesign
I'd be curious to know if I'm the only one who hates Google Web Font's user
interface (<http://www.google.com/webfonts>)?

